# RTA bottom vs Top airflow



## SmokeyJoe (13/2/19)

After years of vaping, ive come to the conclusion that bottom airflow rtas are just miles ahead of top air flow. 

Ive seen many of a vaper saying that bottom air flow has the disadvantage of leaking, which i personally never experienced.

Having said that, my arguments for the bottom airflow are the following:

1. Flavor is way better
2. Bottom airflows doesnt sound like a freight train
3. The airflow is a bit cooler. Might be disadvantage to some that like a hot vape. I categorise these people in the same category as those who like broccoli and brussel sprouts
5. Or point 4 for those keeping track, dry hits on a bottom airflow are significantly less than on a top air flow

I announce this discussion open. Discuss . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/2/19)

I was confused when I read you say they dont leak, but then I read your signiture under your name

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (13/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I categorise these people in the same category as those who like broccoli and brussel sprouts

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CaliGuy (13/2/19)

Then explain how the Juggerknot Mini being a Top Airflow Single Coil RTA wipes the floor with every other RTA available now and for me and many others it’s even better than most RDA’s.

So yes all the other Top Airflow RTA’s suck in comparison, the secret as @SmokeyJoe has mentioned is to have airflow come in underneath the coil instead, like the Juggerknot.

And for it worth, Top Airflow do leak if not wicked correctly, my Dead Rabbit RTA flooded its deck on me twice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GSM500 (13/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> After years of vaping, ive come to the conclusion that bottom airflow rtas are just miles ahead of top air flow.
> 
> Ive seen many of a vaper saying that bottom air flow has the disadvantage of leaking, which i personally never experienced.
> 
> ...


There was a time that I'd agree with most of what you are saying and my main go to atty is a bottom airflow MTL RTA.

I have to give the Geek Vape Ammit MTL RTA a thumbs up for flavour in the top air flow category. IMHO it's a great atty.

I'm not big on DL vaping but my I will never forget the Vaporesso Guardian Tank. Only a 2ml capacity and had a giant commercial coil along with outstanding vapour production and flavour.

You can call these exceptions to the "Top Airflow" rule if you will, but this is my 2c worth.

PS Broccoli and brussel sprouts FTW, but you can keep your beetroot and egg plant thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/2/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Then explain how the Juggerknot Mini being a Top Airflow Single Coil RTA wipes the floor with *every other RTA available* now and for me and many others it’s even better than most RDA’s.
> 
> So yes all the other Top Airflow RTA’s suck in comparison, the secret as @SmokeyJoe has mentioned is to have airflow come in underneath the coil instead of the side like the Juggerknot.
> 
> And for it worth, Top Airflow do leak if not wicked correctly, my Dead Rabbit RTA flooded its deck on me twice.



Not a chance. 

Very good RTA though.


----------



## Rafique (14/2/19)

1. Flavor is way better : Dependent on single or dual
2. Bottom airflows doesnt sound like a freight train : some do
3. The airflow is a bit cooler. Might be disadvantage to some that like a hot vape. I categorise these people in the same category as those who like broccoli and brussel sprouts : No comment,I vape low wattage
5. Or point 4 for those keeping track, dry hits on a bottom airflow are significantly less than on a top air flow : fully disagree, this is all about wicking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------

